# Seats



## filmonger (Mar 28, 2017)

Thought it might be interesting to see the variations of Saddles out there....


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 28, 2017)

WOW! That's COOOL! Barry


----------



## Wcben (Mar 28, 2017)

Cool seat above... Here's my Bunker saddle company "Rubberneck".... Pretty advanced for 1898!


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2017)

"Chicago" branded saddle, hygienic type...... any information gratefully received


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2017)

filmonger said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see the variations of Saddles out there....
> 
> View attachment 442552



Great saddle, but what an incredible seat post!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

This is a Kells - not sure of the date. It is on e-bay at the moment. Looks like the base is Aluminium and there is a no 60 inscribed on the bottom plate. Not sure of the date will try and research it further.



 

 

 

 

 



This is from the 1898 Wheel





Also from the 1898 Wheel - Interesting about the Gold Plated Kelly Bar


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

1894 Curtis Child Mfg Co saddle


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

1894 Glover Cycle Saddle


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

1894 / 95 Felt Saddle Pad Co


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

1894 - L L Richmond Mfg Co


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

Wheeler Saddle Co 1899








1899 - the wheel


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

Sager Saddles

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1897-sager-cat.84035/#post-525373


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)

Butler & Ward Saddle - 1898 the Wheel .......1899 models


----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2017)

American Saddle Co 1899


----------



## filmonger (Apr 4, 2017)

Racycle Saddles 1907 - Pacemaker


----------



## okozzy (Apr 4, 2017)

Not very good pictures, but here are a few of mine...
GARFORD  / MODEL - 153


----------



## okozzy (Apr 4, 2017)

BROWN - MODEL (unknown) from 1896


----------



## okozzy (Apr 4, 2017)

HUNT / MODEL 676 I believe... I had this saddle re-covered. The way it looked before and after.


----------



## okozzy (Apr 4, 2017)

Last, but not least, this saddle is massive; it measures 13" long.
Also a GARFORD,  I think.


----------



## okozzy (Apr 4, 2017)

Size perspective on that last saddle.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 4, 2017)

On my Racycle....Sager - Original leather


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 5, 2017)

okozzy said:


> Size perspective on that last saddle.
> 
> View attachment 446479



Some great saddles there, lovely work on the re-covered Hunt!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## barracuda (Apr 9, 2017)

Whippet:



 

Columbia Light Roadster:



 

Singer Safety:



 

Miscellaneous European cheese grater:


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

Aug 1900


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

Crescent 1904


----------



## filmonger (Apr 13, 2017)

1898


----------



## Stichtersharpening (Apr 13, 2017)

filmonger said:


> 1898
> 
> View attachment 450686
> 
> ...



Wheeler Extra


----------



## barracuda (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 12, 2017)

1892


----------



## filmonger (May 12, 2017)

1892


----------



## filmonger (May 16, 2017)

1892


----------



## fat tire trader (May 16, 2017)

I made this web page
http://www.fattiretrading.com/toc_saddles.html
to show and identify saddles that I had at the time. I still have these saddles and more. Any help identifying them, the period that they were produced and the bikes that they came on would be greatly appreciated. I will add more saddles to this page soon.
Thanks,
Chris


----------

